# Trap and settling cage



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello! 

I had a question regarding making a trap for racing pigeons. I will be working with a manual clock for at least 3 years, during my learning stage, and also due to focusing my funds on university rather than a $600+ electronic set up. 

Try to visualize this:

A landing board on the outside, with a settling cage that can be removed. Then there is a drop trap attached to the loft wall. On the inside, should I build another another small cage sort of thing, where the birds would be trapped in after trapping through the drop trap? The reason being, it would be easier to catch a bird from a small 2 foot by 2 foot cage, than chasing it around all over the loft after its tired. This cage on the inside would have a door that can be dropped down while trap training and road training, however on race day, this door to the small cage on the inside would be closed, in order to isolate the bird in it, while I go in, grab the bird and clock it using the manual clock.

Do you think it's a good idea? I think its better to catch it from a smaller cage right after the drop trap, than to chase it around the loft when its exhausted.

I just have one concern! Would the pigeons not like trapping in as fast, if they don't have instant access to the loft right after trapping in like they usually would if they were being trap trained or road trained (the door to the small door is open for them). Would it be inconvenient for the birds if they were forced to be in the small cage on the inside of the loft for a few minutes before I clocked them and then let them free?

Thank you for your suggestions and tips!

Gurbir


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Only use the small trap cage when there racing ( after you've trained them for it ) & they shouldn't get a fear of it. Don't use it on your regular training flights.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe you could make it a little bigger and feed and water them in it, that way on race day they will want to go in it.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you considered using the stall traps where the birds drop into it and are held in place, with an opening to stick their feet through so you can easily take off the band.


----------

